

Is the Closed Source Inevitable? - bootload
http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2008/04/is_the_closed_source_inevitabl_1.html

======
LPTS
Of course closed source is inevitable. Most really awesome technology is
closed source.

Not that I'm dissing open source, it has it's place, but it's not as good at
really pushing the boundaries. I can't think of any open source I get super
excited about and want to use every day.

~~~
ivank
Not the most exciting software, but I have no better closed-source
alternatives to Firefox 3, TrueCrypt, OpenVPN, and lighttpd. But I agree, some
of my favorite stuff is closed source.

~~~
LPTS
TrueCrypt. WebKit (oops. duh). Yeah. There are a few.

